# Goju in Maryland.



## hongkongfooey (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone know of any Goju Ryu schools in Maryland? 

 HKF


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jul 16, 2005)

I highly suggest looking into Shiro Shintaku Hanshi www.tenshinichiryu.com

He teaches Goju in his system, he is a good martial artsit and peron. He has a 4th dan or higher in Goju Ryu, a 4th dan or higher in Eishin Ryu Iaido, a 7th Dan in Ryukyu Kempo, And I dan ranking that eludes me now in Aikido he learned that from One of O'Sensei Ueshibas Students, Hikitsuchi Hanshi.

Email fromt he contact us link on the website or  tsir.office (at) verizon.net


----------



## MMAfighter (Jul 17, 2005)

isn't goju-ryu a kenpo style?


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Jul 17, 2005)

no


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2005)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> isn't goju-ryu a kenpo style?


  No, it's one of the four major classical styles of Okinawan karate--Shorin, Goju, Uechi, and Isshin.

 There are also Japanese and other versions (e.g., American Goju).


----------



## MMAfighter (Jul 18, 2005)

o i c, there's so many karate and kenpo styles i get mixed up


----------



## fuyugoshi (Apr 19, 2008)

hongkongfooey said:


> Anyone know of any Goju Ryu schools in Maryland?
> 
> HKF



http://www.warriorsofgracekarate.com
Main instructor: Tony Ferrer (4th dan Okinawa goju ryu, 6th dan nisei goju)
The dojo is affiliated to and follows IOGKF guidelines
8227 Cloverleaf Dr, Suite 309 Millersville, MD 21108

http://www.annapoliskarateclub.com/
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Main instructor: Clarke Woodfin (1th dan Okinawa goju ryu)
[/FONT]The dojo is affiliated to and follows [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Jundokan Okinawa [/FONT]guidelines. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]The Annapolis Karate Club is also the karate ministry of Broadneck Evangelical Presbyterian Church, a[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]t 235 Bay Dale Drive in Arnold, MD[/FONT] 21012-2811.


----------

